# e-mail/SMS versenden aus InTouch-Wonderware heraus



## olitheis (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne aus InTouch-Wonderware (8.0) heraus e-mails versenden, bzw wenn möglich, auch SMS versenden. Hintergrund ist wahrscheinlich klar: Und zwar soll bei einem schwerwiegenden Alarm beispielsweise am Wochenende (Probleme mit Heizung o.ä.) eine entsprechende Nachricht an den  Produktionsleiter versendet werden.
Kennt jemand von euche eine Möglichkeit, so etwas mit WW zu realisieren?
Wäre super.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## ssound1de (18 Februar 2010)

Hi,

leider weis ich absolut nix über intouch, weshalb das untenstehende absoluter müll sein mag.
hab aber gesehen, dass intouch activex unterstützt und scripting (deshalb ein versuch)  

falls es also vb-script unterstützt, vielleicht hilft dir dann folgendes weiter (musste vor kurzem aus einem vb-prog heraus emails versenden) ...


```
MAPISession1.SignOn
  MAPIMessages1.SessionID = MAPISession1.SessionID
 
  MAPIMessages1.Compose
  MAPIMessages1.RecipDisplayName = <email adresse>
  MAPIMessages1.MsgSubject = <betreff>
  MAPIMessages1.MsgNoteText = <text>
  MAPIMessages1.ResolveName
  MAPIMessages1.AttachmentIndex = 0
  MAPIMessages1.AttachmentPosition = 0
  MAPIMessages1.AttachmentName = <dateiname des anhangs>
  MAPIMessages1.AttachmentPathName = <ordner- und dateiname des anhangs>
  MAPIMessages1.Send
  MAPISession1.SignOff
```
 
hierfür müsstest du die microsoft mapi verwenden (msmapi32.ocx) - frag mich bitte nicht wie - vielleicht weis das ja jemand anders.
ausserdem muss ein email-client installiert sein (z.B. Outlook).
das obenstehende ist vb -> für vb-script müsste das ganze auch noch angepasst werden.
außerdem muss bei dem code im email-client noch das senden bestätigt werden.
wie gesagt - ist nur ein versuch.

gruß


----------



## Hoyt (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Für E-Mails verwenden wir das Programm postie.exe von Infrading Systems.

Im InTouch mit StartApp eine Batchdatei aufrufen.  

```
StartApp "C:\Mail.Bat";
```
Beispiel Batchdatei "Mail.Bat"

```
[B]postie -host:YourSMTPMailServer -to:billg@microsoft.com  
-from:buzzbreath@brainbuzz.com -s:"Put your subject here" 
-file:"e:\my   docs\stock\net worth.txt"[/B]
```
Im Internet findest Du verschiedene Beispiele mit postie.exe

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## olitheis (18 Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten
@ Hoyt:
das mit postie.exe hört sich echt gut an. Aber leider bin ich nicht so vertraut mit diesen _batch files (und scripts)._
Könntest Du mir evtl. ein konkretes Beispiel für meine Anwendung geben.
Und zwar wenn der tag _*send_alarm*_ true wird, soll eine e-mail mit dem Text "Alarm Übertemperatur" verschickt werden (wenn möglich auch ein Betreff:  "Maschine 1").
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Hoyt (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Als erstes musst Du in InTouch mit der Variable "send_alarm" ein Condition-Script erstellen (siehe Bild im Anhang).




Danach erstellst Du unter "C:\"  eine Textdatei mit dem Namen "send_alarm.bat" und folgendem Inhalt:

```
c:
cd\
cd Programme
cd postie
postie -host:[COLOR=Red]SMTPServerName[/COLOR] -from:maschine1@Produktion -to:[COLOR=Red]hans.muster@firma.de[/COLOR] -s:"Meldung von Maschine 1" -msg:"Alarm Übertemperatur"
```
- Den Parameter -host: und -to: musst Du natürlich noch anpassen.
- Das Programm postie.exe muss sich in diesem Beispiel im Verzeichnis "C:\Programme\postie\" befinden.

- Der SMTPServer, welcher die EMails weiterleitet, wurde uns von unserer EDV-Abteilung bereitgestelllt (eingerichtet).

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Mondmann (21 Februar 2010)

Hi,
warum sendest du nicht aus der Steuerung heraus (wenn diese am Ethernet hängt). Einige Siemens CP´s unterstützen diese Funktion. 

Wäre eine einfache Lösung und man brauch sich nicht mit Intouch rumquälen.


MFG

Der Mondmann


----------



## olitheis (23 Februar 2010)

@Mondman
In der Anlage ist kein Siemens verbaut. Und das HMI ist über InTouch/Wonderware realisiert, deshalb auch dieser Weg.

@Hoyt
danke für die Ausführliche Beschreibung, bin aber leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen.
Aber kurze Frage noch dazu:


> Der SMTPServer, welcher die EMails weiterleitet, wurde uns von unserer EDV-Abteilung bereitgestelllt (eingerichtet).


Muss ich dafür zwangsläufig einen SMTPServer einrichten oder kann ich einfach (zum Testen) auch den SMTP von meinem e-mail Account verwenden? Ist nur für mein Verständnis.
Danke
Oli


----------



## Hoyt (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo



olitheis schrieb:


> Muss ich dafür zwangsläufig einen SMTPServer einrichten oder kann ich einfach (zum Testen) auch den SMTP von meinem e-mail Account verwenden?



Ich bin leider kein Mail-Server-Spezialist. Ich denke aber, das sollte funktionieren. Die Frage ist nur, braucht euer Mail-Server eine SMTP-Authentifizierung (Benutzeranmeldung), oder geht es ohne. Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren.

Bei einer Authentifizierung muss postie zusätzlich noch mit folgenden Parametern ausgeführt werden (glaube ich jedenfalls).
-esmtp         
-user: xxxxx
-pass: xxxxx


Die Postie-Version mit der Funktion -esmtp ist aber nicht Freeware (siehe Readme-Datei)


> use ESMTP features if available from mail server (needed for authentication).
> (NOT AVAILABLE IN FREE VERSION)


In der Readme-Datei zu Postie sind alle Parameter beschrieben.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Hoyt (2 März 2010)

olitheis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, könntest Du mir bitte die "postie.exe" zuschicken. Die Seite www.infradig.com scheint komplett down zu sein.
> Vielen Dank
> Oli



Hallo Oli

Konnte bei Private Nachricht keinen Anhang mitsenden (keine Büroklammer), daruch stell ich die Datei hier hinein.

Anhang anzeigen postie.zip


Habe leider nur eine alte Version, sollte aber auch funktionieren.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## olitheis (4 März 2010)

Hallo,
es funktioniert prima mit postie!
Du hattest allerdings recht, die SMTP Authentifizierung funktioniert nur in der Version "for Comercial use", musste es also kaufen. Aber ich denke, es wars wert.
Sieht dann so aus:
c:
cd\
cd Programme
cd postie
postie 
-host:smtp.aaaaa.de 
-user:bbbb@ccccccc.de 
-pass:dddddd 
-from:eeeee@fffffffff.de 
-to:ggggg@hhhhhhh.de 
-s:"Meldung von Maschine 1" 
-msg:"Alarm Übertemperatur"

Allerdings benötigt man für Win2K eine extra Version (musste ich feststellen).

Nochmals Danke
Oli


----------

